# Rice Crispies



## theletch1 (Apr 22, 2004)

I've begun to sound like rice crispies in class over the past year or so.  To the point that unless my training partner is used to working with me it interferes with the training.  The constant stopping to check and see if I'm o.k. is a testiment to my training partners but really breaks up the rythm of the training.  Ankles, knees, fingers, wrists, elbows and lately my right shoulder and neck have started to pop and snap.  It isn't painful, the popping, the techniques hurt as they are supposed to but the popping is only secondary.  Any ideas as to what I can do to quiet things down a bit?  Too bad someone doesn't make WD-40 for humans.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Jeff 

No fun getting old is it 

Here's a link I found.. looks to be pretty good
Link here


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 22, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Hey Jeff
> 
> No fun getting old is it
> 
> ...


Chondroitin and glucosamine are gonna be a must, I reckon.  As for making sure you have proper alignment when doing an activity...well, isn't the point of aikido to put the joint out of alignment?  Thanks, Tess.


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 22, 2004)

Jeff,

Tess is on the right track. I do the same since I have a number of sports related injuries, my MA training doens't hurt me but a tweak here and there can show the next day. Glucosomine is wonderful, combine that with stretching the joints reqularly ( of course you know that already) 

And my other tip is let some of the younger guys do the body work!!  :btg: 

Dave


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 22, 2004)

Crepitus: The noise joints make after years of use and abuse (as quoted from my own self-written dictionary, abridged).

Get used to the noise. Not much to actually get rid of it.  Meanwhile, count your blessings; at least the joints are still mobile.

D.


----------



## don bohrer (Apr 22, 2004)

Jeff,
Try loading up on water too. 


don


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 22, 2004)

I concur with the glucosamine and chondroitin recommendations. They work. Depending on why you're popping like rice crispies it may not go away but your joints and connective tissue will benefit from the supplements regardless. 

You do have to take it for a while before you'll start to notice improvement. It takes time to build in the system.

HTH


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks, all.  Seems like the day I turned 30 someone turned up the volume on the joints and they just keep getting louder.  I start the glucosamine to now for joint health and maybe, just maybe, I can keep the noise as just noise and not noise and pain.  When I made the switch from kenpo to aikido I spent the first 6 months nursing joint pain/stiffness.  My joints are much more flexible than they were and the pain in the wrists, elbows and shoulders goes away about as quick as sore ribs did while taking kenpo.  Man, I wish I'd started MA as a kid instead of waiting til I was 30 to get serious. :uhyeah:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 26, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Thanks, all. Seems like the day I turned 30 someone turned up the volume on the joints and they just keep getting louder. I start the glucosamine to now for joint health and maybe, just maybe, I can keep the noise as just noise and not noise and pain. When I made the switch from kenpo to aikido I spent the first 6 months nursing joint pain/stiffness. My joints are much more flexible than they were and the pain in the wrists, elbows and shoulders goes away about as quick as sore ribs did while taking kenpo. Man, I wish I'd started MA as a kid instead of waiting til I was 30 to get serious. :uhyeah:


 
Just a note on Glucosamine and Chondroitin...if you only want to take one or the other and are already experiencing symptoms you're better off taking the Chondroitin. Glucosamine is better for prevention. You can get a combination Glucosamine and Chondroitin supplement but it's important to look for Extended Release formula otherwise you'll have to take them a few times a day.


----------



## dubljay (Jun 22, 2004)

I wonder if it is a bad sign that I'm only 19 and experiencing "rice crispies"  hmm... :idunno:  


 But yes I would have to recomend the glucosamine and chondroitin, it seems to help but it's so darned expensive.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 2, 2004)

Fish oil can help.  It suppresses the production of certain prostaglandins in the body, reducing inflammation.  Along with the glucosamine, you might find this helpful.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 3, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Chondroitin and glucosamine are gonna be a must, I reckon.  As for making sure you have proper alignment when doing an activity...well, isn't the point of aikido to put the joint out of alignment?



If your looking for the gluc/chon. to stop your popping noises they won't. What they will do is help ease the joints so you feel like you are getting hurt. Your body will still continue to do what it does. I personally can't walk all day long without taking the combo. I do way too much and my right knee bothers me as well as my left shoulder. I contribute the knee to way too many kicks in TKD and the shoulder to getting slammed on it during my senior year wrestling. My suggestion to you is that when you get the gluc/chon. combo also pick up some MSM. The ingredients together help tie in one another. I only take one of each a day and so far it lasts almost all day. On monday nights before going to the studio I take another dose because form 5 & 6 have so much up and down movements I don't want to get stuck   . Also reading an article last month in some magazine (can't remember which) but it talked about eating gelatin. The reason being is that gelatin has some type of active ingredient that promotes joint health. I personally haven't tried it but hey a box of gelatin is what a couple of dollars :idunno:  what could it hurt to try once or twice right. :asian:


----------



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (Jul 5, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Also reading an article last month in some magazine (can't remember which) but it talked about eating gelatin. The reason being is that gelatin has some type of active ingredient that promotes joint health. I personally haven't tried it but hey a box of gelatin is what a couple of dollars :idunno:  what could it hurt to try once or twice right. :asian:



I had trouble with the cartilage in my knees when I was in my early 20s. It would get out of alignment when getting in and out of vehicles or turning too quickly when walking. A chiropractor suggested drinking warm Jell-O and wearing ankle weights during my normal activities. A month of that and I haven't had the problem for over 20 years.

The idea was to replace the fluids with the Jell-O and strengthen the muscles with the ankle weights.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 5, 2004)

Tae Kwon Doughboy said:
			
		

> The idea was to replace the fluids with the Jell-O and strengthen the muscles with the ankle weights.



Interesting, I think I'll give it a try. :asian:


----------

